# GE Refrig Makes Noise



## cjett (Aug 29, 2007)

Before I moved into my new house last March I had a GE Profile and could hardly tell it was running. I purchased that one about 8 years ago and they may be using a different compressor now. Not sure they would replace the compressor under warranty unless it was very annoying, but you say you are the only one that hears it.


----------



## jinks (Oct 31, 2007)

I had a GE S/S before this and didn't have this problem. This sound is so annoying that I can't stand to sit in my dining room or relax at all.


----------



## txbostont (Oct 31, 2007)

*Refrig. troubles*

I bought a new refig. when we moved into our new house two years ago. I bought an Amana and mine makes the most annoying noises that I have ever heard from a refrig. I have contacted the service center, the company and whom ever else I could contact to try and get this fixed. No one will come out and fix my NEW refrig. I was told "thats the way they sound now". I find this hard to believe! So I don't know what to tell you but, do what I am going to do and that is live with it for the next year or so and then buy a new one but, you can be sure that I am going to make them turn it on and listen to it before I buy it. Most appliance companies have merged or they have been bought out by another appliance company so now I think theres only about one or two of them. Whirlpool is another one that I will never buy from again. My Neptune washer and dryer are the worst machines that I have ever bought. Sad that you spend several thousand dollars for appliances and you can't get them to work properly or get customer service to give a crap when you have a problem. Not like it use to be in the old days!


----------



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

99 % chance it is the comp......take a big flat srewdriver put the flat end on the comp whilst running and you ear on the other send...you can some times here this inside better this way....


----------



## jinks (Oct 31, 2007)

fridgeman said:


> 99 % chance it is the comp......take a big flat srewdriver put the flat end on the comp whilst running and you ear on the other send...you can some times here this inside better this way....


I can turn it off inside and when the compressor goes off the noise stops. What are the chances of getting another compressor with the same problem if the compressor is replaced?


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

is it a high efficiency fridge? we moved into our house and have a ge he fridge and it always makes noise and apparently it's because it's HE


----------



## fridgeman (Sep 12, 2007)

jinks said:


> I can turn it off inside and when the compressor goes off the noise stops. What are the chances of getting another compressor with the same problem if the compressor is replaced?


thats true but you might also have a inetrnal evap fan that may run only when the comp runs so you also need to eminiate that fan...if it was me any new fridgethat makes an anoying noise like that will be taken back and a diff make purchased..


----------

